# Hurt Morning Dove



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok I found a baby dove, it got cut on the craw, I have had it for a week now, it's doin good, but I'm scared to let it go, will it live , and if so, for how long



P.s. it shown great progress, the craw is healed


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

How old it is? What's " craw"?
Thanks for caring for little dove.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

The craw is what grinds the food befor the stomach, about 5 weeks just able to fly


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure he can fully fly first and must me released where other doves are.
Wait until the weather gets better.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, the dove, which I have named Fantasia, can fly some, and theirs flocks of them around my house


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You will want to find a licensed rehabber that can take the dove and evaluated it for release, they may have more it can be released with this spring. It needs to be eating and drinking on its own and not treated like a pet, the less handling the better. There is a fine for keeping these wild birds as the are protected species.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Spirit wings, were are you, in Georgia, we can keep anything that's not on the indagered species list, and, it kinda likes me, trying to fly to me, and I kinda grown on me


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

*Morning dove*

Is it Illegal to keep a wild morning dove?


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

O and, theirs not a avian rehabilitator near me, we are takeing good care of Fantasia


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Well done helping the baby, some pics of the old or healing wound would help. she flys to you coz your mommie, have you vetted her or had her on any medicine for the wound?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WestofSummerville said:


> Is it Illegal to keep a wild morning dove?


Yes it is.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, we'll 15 minutes ago, my "pet" was set free, no loger fantasia, just a dove, free


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

It came back, from school, I came back and found it there, at my drive way,I yelled stop, jumped out, and reunited, so relly it's not wild, it's mine, 

"If you love something, set it free, if it comes back, it's yours, if it dosnt, it never was"


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

WestofSummerville said:


> It came back, from school, I came back and found it there, at my drive way,I yelled stop, jumped out, and reunited, so relly it's not wild, it's mine,
> 
> "If you love something, set it free, if it comes back, it's yours, if it dosnt, it never was"


 Sounds that you guys got a connection there between the 2 of u.
Keep us updated.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, you know what, we have kept every thing from a morning dove to a alligator snapping turtle, I was responseable for them, my neighbor wanted Turk, the snapping turtle, my neighbor dosnt come over any more, since I " acadently" let him go, and Turk popped his truck tires, his truck was on our property, he couldn't sue us. I train my pets, not as slaves, but. As people


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 14, 2013)

"we have kept every thing from a morning dove to a alligator snapping turtle"

All of that is still illegal and you could be fined thousands of dollars. Especially the snapping turtle. It doesnt matter how well you treat them. It is still illegal. Any bird native to north america is illegal to own in the US.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think it is illegal if the bird is wounded/sick
I think you can then legally keep it until is is well and ready to leave.
It's like that in the UK, not too sure about the US but it should be legal


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok less of the "what's legal and what isn't" bickering and try to find the path back to the original thread yeah!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thread is from march 2, but it would be remiss not to tell someone what is illegal and they could get a expensive fine, not to mention a wild bird is not a pet and when it matures will act out. this person who has this dove is immature young person and only sees a pet, so really there is nothing to be done if she does not change it.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok look, now we don't have to bicker&#55357;&#56865;, it's in a better place 5 days after we reunited &#55357;&#56877;


----------

